# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Ruwe plek in vagina

## Jul1ette

Hallo,

Ik heb al voor zo ver ik het me kan herrinneren (ook voordat ik seksueel actief werd) een ruwe plek binnen in mijn vagina. Na te kijken met een spiegel zag ik dat mijn urinebuis meer in soort ruw vleesknobbeltje half in mijn vagina zit in plaats van dat het er zo netjes uit ziet als in medische literatuur etc. Dit knobbeltje loopt verder door tot ongeveer 1cm naar binnen en dan is het weg.
Weet misschien iemand wat dit zou kunnen zijn? Het plekje zelf is niet pijnlijk maar het is ook niet prettig als het aangeraakt wordt (geeft moeilijkheden tijdens seks).

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jul1ette,

Ik heb zelf geen idee wat dit zou moeten zijn en waar het vandaan komt. Ben je er al eens mee naar de huisarts gegaan? Als het niet prettig voelt wanneer je het aanraakt en het problemen geeft tijdens de seks zou ik toch even een arts raadplegen, ik denk dat deze je het best kan helpen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

